# Gulf shores 11/13/16



## cmr504 (May 22, 2016)

Today's weather wasn't the best. Got out to the beach about 10:30am. Wind felt like it was coming out of the east and blowing enough to be a bit uncomfortable. Hubby was thinking it was going to be a short trip, but we stuck it thru till about 1:30pm. I'm glad we did because the wind died down and we came away successful. Hubby rigged up two surf rods. One with a pomp rig and another with a Carolina rig. Meanwhile i went on ahead and started fishing for whiting. About an hour into it the pole with the pomp rig bows over and with my excitement while grabbing it my fishing line on my other pole rigged for whiting gets wrapped around the bowed over pole. So while im reeling in the line, my hubby is trying to untangle the line at the same time. So glad he did, and we were rewarded with two on the rig. It's a first for us catching pompano in the fall. After this hubby rerigs the other pole with a pomp rig and within an hour he's got one. We missed another one, but overall a great trip for us. One pomp about 12 and 1/4" and the other two almost 16".









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Nice catch... that one whiting is a stud.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Big pomps! I might need to go get a line wet soon! good job


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! Always nice when you get a two'fer.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice Pomps. Looks like they're running. Julian says he wants to win the "fishing race."


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Heck yea, that'll restock the freezer. Nice catch.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

The two'fer was very impressive!


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

First time ive ever seen a pompano caught on a beetle spin. How the hell do you work em for surf fishin? I know i tear up bream with just cast and reel method.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

One day I got tired of them stealing my bait on my typical setup so I took a beetlespin and added a small piece of shrimp on it and slayed whiting. On this trip just to make it even more rediculous with his Micky Mouse pole, I had a bobber on there too so my 4 year old could see it go under.


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice. Man i got to get in some clearer water. Dauphin Island has been slim pickens lately


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

arthurpete, have any reds been caught at Dauphin Island? I am planning on going to the east end of the island this weekend.


----------

